

Show HN: Hacking the cremation urn industry – Artisurn.com - matryoshka

I have been a fan of hn for a long time. I spent a lot of time lurking and then finally made an account. I have found a lot of the startups getting launched on or through this site as inspirational. I am not a programmer but I do consider myself a hacker. I am originally from Russia but now live in the US. This is my third business and my first online business.<p>I did all of the design and setup of artisurn.com myself using shopify. I would appreciate any feedback or tips from the community on any way to improve on what I have created.<p>I feel that the funeral business is ripe for disruption and I&#x27;ve chosen to start in the cremation urns category as a proof of concept. So far things have been moderately successful. I&#x27;d really appreciate any feedback. Thanks!
======
penguinlinux
congratulations on your online business, I see some people don't like these
sites here because you are not a Solo founder using some cool language or
library. I admire your drive to setup a business online. One suggestion would
be to reach out to pet cremation companies and offer them a catalog of your
products so that they can recommend them to their clients. I had a pet
parakeet die recently and I would've loved to have a nice box where to put his
remains instead the boring and sad looking box I got. I would've paid good
money for it and I know people love their pets.

Keep up with this great idea, add more entries in your blog and good luck to
you .

~~~
detritus
Actually, my migivings arise from a difference in culture betwen Europe and
the States, I now realise — nothing, at all, to do with the conceits you've
presumed.

Simply that we don't suffer the same restrictive funeraal industry that you
guys appear to.

------
chiph
Nice site. Will there be an option for a cat's paw on the pet urns in addition
to the dog paw?

~~~
matryoshka
Thank you for your kind words. The paw print is intended to be either a cat or
a dog paw print. You also have an option of selecting a personalized cat tag
that can go on the urn's lid instead of the standard paw print. See design #4
here: [http://artisurn.com/collections/pet-
urns/products/segmented-...](http://artisurn.com/collections/pet-
urns/products/segmented-pet-urn).

------
sejje
[http://artisurn.com/](http://artisurn.com/)

------
MyNameIsMK
"So far things have been moderately successful."

Please share your sales figures.HN would appreciate the insight. Your product
is fascinatingly different.

~~~
matryoshka
Artisurn.com was launched one month ago and I've had 3 sales so far averaging
$150.

------
detritus
I sincerely fail to understand how the listing of this site here in any way
supports a supposed 'hacker ethos' or is 'disruptive' to a specific industry.

If I was only a tiny bit more cynical I'd presume you were merely fishing for
linkage.

Best of luck to you in your business, of course — you've done a solid job re-
styling Shopify. I just don't get what's HN-relevant here.

~~~
DanBC
When's the last time you bought a cremation urn?

